# Errors V53, V58



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Just installed a Roamio Plus and a Mini. Everything looked good for a few hours, then the picture broke up, heavy pixilation. Tuning channels got either error V53 or V58. Tivo said the signal strength was too high, suggested an attenuator or getting the cable company to reduce the strength. Since I like the fast ethernet (20mb) I do not want the cable signal degraded. So I have ordered three attenuators (3db, 6db and 12db) to test. I then realized I have an old splitter, with each leg suffering a 3.5db loss, so I am now trying it - so far so good. I have 60 days to get it working or return for a credit from Best Buy and Tivo (lifetime).

Does not say much for the quality of the Tivo tuners...never happened with cheap cable company boxes.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

TonyBlunt said:


> Does not say much for the quality of the Tivo tuners...never happened with cheap cable company boxes.


It appears that the Roamio has a built-in amp, probably to make up for losses associated with its internal 6-way splitter. But it seems that they may be amplifying the signal too much, as this seems to be a common problem among Roamio users.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

OK, about 3 hours after putting the splitter in the line, and the signal strengths were all in the 91-98 range, the system **** down again - error V53 on some tuners, error v58 on others.

Call back to Tivo tomorrow.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, give up after a few hours. Way to go.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry, my message was ambiguous, I have changed it. As I said at the beginning I have 60 days to get a fix or return for credits - I am not giving up yet!


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Who is your Cable provider? Comcast?

Second, go to Settings ->Account and System Info -> DVR Diagnostics.
Scroll to near the bottom of that page and look for CableCard Firmware and let us know your current firmware version.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

The cable co is Orbitel, the cablecard is a Motorola, firmware 6.25.

I have noticed that it is not just one tuner that fails, they all fail at the same time, some with V53 error, some with V58 error, and some just show a black screen. That suggests to me either a problem before the signal is split to the tuners, or with the cablecard if the tuners poll it for channel validity/decoding.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

So talked to Tivo, no ideas on their part. The plan now is to get a replacement cablecard from Orbitel, and if that does not work, a replacement Tivo box. If that does not work everything will have to go back - sure hope we do not get to that point but Tivo must be as reliable as my old cable box.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Failure seems to be every 24 hours with the splitter, compared to every 3-6 hours before. Perhaps more attenuation is needed. I also notice that when the interruption happens it takes about 30 minutes before the tuners come back. Looking at the cablecard status, or any of the cablecard settings, there are errors indicating the cablecard cannot be accessed. ie Failed to load 'CableCard///ps/ps'

Also I am seeing many posts on the web about these errors with Roamios, so I am not too optimistic about keeping the boxes, but I will go through all the motions. New cablecard on Monday....


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Latest update - cable guy came with a new card. Got error 161-1. Replaced the old card, same error. Called his office, was told there was a problem with the setup on the old card "your packages are not setup properly". Fixed at the office, original card replaced, so far no outage, fingers crossed.

If you do not hear from me that fixed it, otherwise I will report.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

Well that was short-lived, I have had two failures in the past 24 hours. Same symptoms, error V53 or V58 or a black screen on each tuner. Cablecard status, or any other cablecard diagnostic screen, reports a file not found error, indicating a reader problem?

Any help appreciated....I am getting closer to returning everything.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

So it worked fine until then? Could you post a screenshot of the error?


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

It seems to work for a day or two. I do get some picture breakup and pixelation at other times. I have reduced the s/n ratio to about 34 on each tuner with a -12db attenuator, installed a MOCA POE filter. The error from any of the cablecard status screens is something like "file not found 'cablecard/ps/ps'" when all tuners quit. Rebooting gets the system working again. Leaving it alone and it seems to reset itself in 30-60 minutes.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

I was out of town for a week, my wife had no problems. An hour after I got home the box again failed. Went to Best Buy and replaced it. Now appears to be working fine. Only difference is I use a programmed remote (iRule, iPhone and Android tablet) and there seems to have been some issues with commands issued too quickly. However I suspect the first Tivo was faulty, possible the drive. Hopefully this is my last post....


----------

